# What are good track table coverings?



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

I got my son a Tomy SI track for Christmas and have a 4 way split coming too to help with additonal cars and track. I have about finished up a 4x8 table and need to cover the plywood. I was planning in some new carpet I had been given.....a nice short beige comercial but it has been made clear after a few days of running in the house that carpet and cars are a mess  

I haven't been able to find Homasote yet and was wondering what are some other options? 

Thanks for the help, Barry


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Paint, felt or landscaping grass mats would work.

Woodland Scenics has a nice grass mat in decent sized sheets HERE.

I am sure other folks will have additional ideas for you.

You and your son will have a lot of fun with this hobby. :thumbsup:


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Go to www.Homasote.com, under PRODUCTS, where to buy, fill in info. This should tell you who sells it in your area. Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> Go to www.Homasote.com, under PRODUCTS, where to buy, fill in info. This should tell you who sells it in your area. Good luck. Hope this helps.



Thanks.....tried that. 100 miles to Atlanta was the closest. Was checking other options first 

Barry


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

If you really want Homasote, I'm sure some store would order it for you. In Lafayette, IN. the local Menard's stocks the product, but the Home Depot does'nt, I ask and they said they would be "happy" to special order (added cost) it for me.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*some carpet is ok*

just look for carpet with a really tight weave, you dont want loose threads. all the routed tracks locally use carpet. the carpet i chose looks a bit like felt, no loose threads at all. it was quite thin and easy to work with. we attached the carpet to a 4x16 table using 2 cans of spray adhesive.

at the fray, they simple paint the table surface, no carpet


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I haven't been able to find Homasote yet


... which is not a bad thing. It's nasty to work with and frankly, I don't see the appeal of using it at all. I'd rather put the extra money into a really good quality 3/4" plywood and learn to live with the slightly greater noise that you'll hear. If you mount your track to the table using RTV or use a carpet underlayment the noise will be minimal anyway, unless you are running RO or unlimited cars.

Other options include green indoor/outdoor carpeting like you'll find at any home improvement store. This is usually a good looking option. Any tight weave carpet should work well, and I've seen it used in a lot of commercial raceways to good effect.

Another viable option is to go to a fabric store like JoAnns and look for heavyweight vinyl upholstery fabric. It comes in several different colors, is 54" wide, and will produce a very clean looking and seamless result over 48" wide plywood. You could place thin high density foam or rubber sheets underneath it to improve the sound deadening quality. It usually has a heavy backing and you could adhere it to the plywood with a spray on adhesive that would allow you to peel it up if you wanted to. Keeping this clean would be a piece of cake. It may be a bit pricey compared to other options, but would look really clean and durable.

http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat3081
http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog.jsp?CATID=cat1183852


----------



## bjanzen (Oct 24, 2008)

Went by the local train store today......they said that Homasote was only in Atlanta. They use "black board" that they get from Lowes for $7 a full sheet. It is very similar according to them. It is typically used around here for filling in framing on houses in the center areas where strength isn't needed. 

There was a guy there that offered me a roll of this http://www.woodlandscenics.com/items.cfm/ReadyGrass for $20 and it should cover the whole thing. I thought about the fan fold 1/4 foam under it but it may not be smooth enough. I would rather not paint and would like a more realistic track if possible without being messy and getting stuff in the cars. 

Barry


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I used a tight weave felt and white glue to secure it...I wanted a green grassy looking surface that was easy to clean with a shop vac

There are tons of pics in my gallery..


----------



## SteveinNKC (Jul 8, 2005)

Personally I like just Green paint. That way it cleans easy. Any small parts can be found easily. Also no strands of material get into the cars.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Im using green indoor outdoor carpet (Astro Turf). My layout is not fastened to the table because I like to chage it from time to time. The carpet deadens the sound well and even holds the track from sliding around. Pretty cheap too at Lowes or Home Depot. 12 foot length and any width you want.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I like the plastic backed "grass" sheets that woodland scenics makes - I think it is the same one referred to 3 posts up. It is very durable, doesn't shed anything, and if you use a heat gun, or maybe a hair dryer on high, it conforms to what's underneath it. You may or may not want to add a hill, a berm or make the ground rise up to an overpass, but you can. Whether you want the realism or not, it looks nice


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Look for Masonite 1/4" (hardboard). Menard should have it.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ceiling Tile*

I used ceiling tile. It's easy to work with. Looks like ground cover with a bit of paint and once painted seals up well. No debris in your chassis if you come off. Check out: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229234

-Paul


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

There are quite a few good choices. I was looking for a "grassy feel" without the headaches of "flocking"<sp>

I went to Home Depot and there it was.... lighted by a marquis... <Ahem, It was the paint light you clown...> yeah.. I know... I was losing my mind there for a few.. but in the paint section there is a paint known as 
Ralph Lauren "Suede".

Here is a pic of the stuff. I used it and it works wonderful and has a nice soft texture (means it feels good) and is pretty scuff resistant after it dries. It's 40 bucks a gallon but hey...I put it on with a roller... that's worth something.



















Just thought you might like it... simple to use and looks pretty decent.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

What's wrong 'gunner, were they out of haze gray non-skid?


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

AfxToo, Did you intentionally omited deck grey and machinery grey or did you just forget to include these colors? P.S. non-skid can be incorporated into any color.


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

lol... that is a different hobby altogether... Im retired so I dont get Haze Grey nor Underway for that matter... unless it's piloted by Princess Cruise lines... hehehe

The Suede stuff comes in Haze Grey (but by some happy feely name like graystone or some such...)

Cheers
Dan


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

shipsgunner, I wouldn't call the Navy a hobby, slotcars are a hobby. The U.S. Navy-"It's not a job, It's an adventure". Ex-Navy Vet myself


----------

